

Spotify And Ford Team Together To Showcase Spotify’s First In-Car Integration - eokuma
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/10/spotify-and-ford-team-together-to-showcase-the-music-services-first-in-car-integration/

======
eokuma
Wow...I am really glad Ford decided to do this. There is a huge advertising
market in radio right now that a potential partnership between Ford and
Spotify will expose. For people will no access to smartphones/data plans, this
will finally be a chance for them to listen to what they want whenever they
want on the road!

------
azal
This is a Big Win for Spotify and Ford ! Ford Sync and Spotify should be
Awesome.

